# Aposematic warning systems in dart frogs



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Interesting article, I haven't read the scientific paper (but might if I can get access to it):

https://phys.org/news/2019-09-toxic-frogs-weak-defenses-persist.amp


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Here you go:

https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2019/08/30/1901872116


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Ravage said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2019/08/30/1901872116


Thank you!


----------

